# Menorca bound



## billcallaghan (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello all,

Thanks for taking the time to read my first post. My wife and I retire in April 2017, house already sold and looking forward to a six month let in Menorca between May and October - a taster to see if it is somewhere we could live after some lovely holidays over the years.
So what are the pitfalls, do's and don'ts, top tips covering health insurance, renting, car insurance etc., etc ? We will not be looking for work and will be driving there via Barcelona. We are visiting in a few weeks to view some properties with a Bonnin Sanso agent, just to get some idea of what is likely to be available for six months during the tourist season.
All contributions welcome !!
Bill.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

billcallaghan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rent, don't buy at first. Try Sanitas for healthcare. Welcome to Spain.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

billcallaghan said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read my first post. My wife and I retire in April 2017, house already sold and looking forward to a six month let in Menorca between May and October - a taster to see if it is somewhere we could live after some lovely holidays over the years.
> So what are the pitfalls, do's and don'ts, top tips covering health insurance, renting, car insurance etc., etc ? We will not be looking for work and will be driving there via Barcelona. We are visiting in a few weeks to view some properties with a Bonnin Sanso agent, just to get some idea of what is likely to be available for six months during the tourist season.
> ...


As you say you are doing this to see if Menorca is somewhere you could live after some lovely holidays you have had over the years, I really think it would be advisable for you to try renting between October and May rather than during the tourist season as the island will be a very different place in the winter and out of season.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Rent, don't buy at first. Try Sanitas for healthcare. Welcome to Spain.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If they are UK pensioners, they will be able (for the time being) to get a form S1 from the Department of Work and Pensions which will entitle them to access the Spanish Health Service on the same terms as Spanish pensioners.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I have created this thread for you as your post has created several replies. You may be better off creating different threads for each of your questions. There is also some information in the FAQ's


----------

